# openoffice spellcheck

## eniac

Ik gebruik openoffice-bin-2.0.3 LINGUAS="nl en_GB" , verder geen USE flags geënabled.

eselect oodict set myspell-nl 

Als ik AutoSpellingsControle aanzet gebeurd er niets zelf al schrijf ik fouten! Als ik op spellingscontrole klik is de controle direct voorbij blijkbaar wordt er helemaal niet gecontroleerd. Bij extra -> taal kan ik Thesaurus niet aanklikken.

----------

## lost+found

Hoi,

Heb je Bestand --> Assistenten --> Nieuwe woordenlijsten installeren al geprobeerd? Zit een beetje verstopt.

Van USE vlaggen o.i.d. op dit punt weet ik niets, dan dat ik het bij eerdere versies handmatig moest installeren... en die Thesaurus is misschien (nog) niet beschikbaar in alle talen.

Prooost.

```
# emerge app-dicts/myspell-nl
```

Last edited by lost+found on Mon Oct 30, 2006 8:18 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## eniac

Haalt niet veel zichtbaars uit je tip.

Is er iemand die spellcheck in het nederlands werkende heeft gekregen ?

----------

## rhican

eniac ik herinner me nog goed hoe lang ik er achter gezocht heb vroeger  :Wink: 

als je de myspell dingen hebt geïnstalleerd is dit de plaats in het menu:

extra->opties->taal instellingen->talen

daar zou je in de vierde dropdown box alle talen moeten kunnen vinden die er beschikbaar zijn.

mijn grootste probleem was dat mijn locales op nl_BE stonden terwijl de woordenlijst enkel nl_NL is.

hopelijk heb je er iets aan. Het is idd wel even knoeien. En het eindresultaat is niet echt perfect, maar het helpt wel. Zeker als je zo legendarisch slecht bent in spelling zoals ik.

----------

